# New Old Member with Sad News and New Kitties



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

So I actually joined almost a year ago when I got my Sully and Boo kittens. They were 'free' kittens that quickly took over our lives. They were about 6 or 7 months old when the disappeared because at the time I foollishly thought cats should be able to shoose indoor/outdoor  12 days after disappearing, Sully returned with a broken leg and terribly skinny... I dont think I'll ever forgive myself and still look at all fliers, even windows in our neighborhood, hoping to see our Boo kitty. 

Well, Sully has taken to being indoor only just fine, but he was terribly lonely so after 6 weeks, we adopted a 2 year old orange tabby female from the animal control. We named her Cinderella and call her Ella (Its a movie theme, Sully and Boo's names came from Monster's Inc). They took to each other magnificently and I though our family was complete.

Then, I found an ad about a kitten and I just couldnt stop thinking about him. So, me and the hubby talked, and we brought home Jack, the Pumpkin King, last night. Jack, I'm told, is quite unusual, and I am thinking we will need advice for him along the way, which is what brings me back here. I wont post my questions here, but I will through in some pictures.

Sully and My Sweet Boo Kitty as kittens 










Sully now (Look how much he's changed!)











Miss Ella











JACK!!  A male tortie cat ~


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful cats - Jack looks like he has a naughty streak a mile wide - LoL - I love kittys!!!!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Awww - I am sorry you have sad news. I remember Sully and Boo - fun names and cute kitties...I suppose you really could not have known that indoor/outdoor would have turned out this way for them. The majority of folks here are indoor only, but out in world, I would venture that most are indoor/outdoor. 

Welcome back, and congrats on your new friends . Sounds like you are building a wonderful new feline family!

Fran


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Fran said:


> Awww - I am sorry you have sad news. I remember Sully and Boo - fun names and cute kitties...I suppose you really could not have known that indoor/outdoor would have turned out this way for them. The majority of folks here are indoor only, but out in world, I would venture that most are indoor/outdoor.
> 
> Welcome back, and congrats on your new friends . Sounds like you are building a wonderful new feline family!
> 
> Fran


 
Yeah, I was raised that way, always with indoor / outdoor cats. My parents even still have them, with a doggie door the dogs and cats use. But still looking back it seems so obvious that they shouldnt be outside, I cant even remember what its like to think like that. For 12 days with Sully missing, everything seemed so obvious and dangerous- the sewer tunnel, the dogs in fences two houses away, the cars, the wild animals I cant see but know are there. It opened my eyes, truely.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Your cats are cute. Do they all get along other than Sully and Ella( which I love those names)?


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

You have beautiful cats. I'm sorry Boo never came home.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum! Your cats are cute. Do they all get along other than Sully and Ella( which I love those names)?


 
Jack is trying to push his way into the in crowd but it'll take some time. Sully and Ella took a good week or two to really even be able to sit on the same couch together, so I am ok with it taking some time. The good news is Jack refuses to be told no and pushes himself on them all the time so I figure they'll be forced to get used to him pretty quick. He's only been out and allowed around them for a day


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow a male tortie! He looks like personality plus. That expression leads me to believe hes going to be a handful. Those are always the most fun though. Very cute fur family.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss of Boo kitty. Its a hard lesson learned, but I'm glad you have posted about it here. Sully is gorgeous (I also have a Sully named for Monsters Inc) I can't get over the fact that you have a Male Tortie? That is so, incredibly and unbelievably rare. Are you sure he's a boy?


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep He's a boy. The person that had him before checked (and compared his parts to those of his sisters) and I and my husband have checked as well as some of our friends and we all have the same conclusion -- boy. 

Sully is a good name lol  Great minds think alike


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

Awhile Back I used to let Bindi outside, he was leash trained, neutered, up to date on shots and has all his claws. so i too thought it was a good idea. Used to roam my parents neighborhood with him on leash it was fun until I almost got arrested for trusspassing. When I moved into a group home ( I have mild Autism) he got out and caught a robin in his jaws, after that I made him an indoor only cat, plus we moved out of that place. sence then he hasn't gotten out and he's got a feline luek vaccination so if he ever did get out he wouldn't get the disease..


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

your cats are beautiful. i wish i could post pictures of mine:love2


----------



## KoritzerMarie (May 29, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about that.

I grew up in rural Arizona, and as a teenager I had an indoor/outdoor cat. His name was Artemis, and he was absolutely beautiful. My mother still sees him from time to time, but about a year after we let him out he refused to come inside. I was very sad, but while I was living there he did make visits and let me pet him. 

Now that I'm older, I know better, and will never let my cats outside. They are like babies, need to be sheltered.


----------

